# Needed: Cowling for 2005 Optimax 200 HP



## Tic-Tac (Sep 6, 2021)

My cowling got smashed on the wharf and I need a replacement one. Who knows where I can get a used one. 2005 Mercury 3.0 L Optimax 200 HP EFI


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

__





Log in or sign up to view


See posts, photos and more on Facebook.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Tic-Tac (Sep 6, 2021)

I was hoping to get a local one. Talked to the guy on Facebook that had this one. It doesn’t have a part number or serial number for the engine to confirm fit.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Tic-Tac said:


> I was hoping to get a local one. Talked to the guy on Facebook that had this one. It doesn’t have a part number or serial number for the engine to confirm fit.



Well good luck to ya!


----------

